# Crying Hedgehog??



## sacase_15 (Oct 25, 2013)

I have had my hedgehog, rory, for several months now and just recently he started making strange noises, typically in the morning and night in his cage. I've listened to hedgehog cries and cooing and it's deeper and more of a short "whoop" noise. At first I was afraid he was hurt, but he acts normal and healthy when I take him out of his cage. There was an issue with a piece of care fresh getting stuck in his privates but I treated it and everything looks fine. I have also had a hedgehog before and never heard this noise. This may be nothing but if there is something serious I would like to know as soon as possible. Any ideas? Thanks!!


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

Can you try to get a recording of it for us?

Does it sound like any of these noises? or these ones?


----------

